# Better structure.



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I was wondering how the bully fraternity felt about adding real game bred apbt blood to there stock to improve there overall health and add some legitimacy to the breed. Something like this. . Still on the shorter thicker side with a big head but 100% game bred and athletic. 
So what say you, bully peeps?


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

AmBullies are more show dogs then game dogs are they not? Seems like bringing old blood back in their lines would be regressing rather than progressing.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Corey209 said:


> AmBullies are more show dogs then game dogs are they not? Seems like bringing old blood back in their lines would be regressing rather than progressing.


I guess that would depend on how you look at the way they are progressing. 
Some would say they are turning into an unhealthy, deformed, monstrosity. Others like the way of them, and seem to overlook health issues when breeding for the sake of the extreme, and exaggerated .
All I'm suggesting is that adding sound body structure can only be beneficial to the breed and the direction that the bully's are progressing, I mean regressing toward.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it defeats the whole purpose. There are already healthy, athletic, correct bullies out there without needing APBT's help clean them up. Just cross those that need a clean-up to the already cleaner AmBullies, to produce dogs with better structure.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some have tried it. I remember someone mentioning RE crossed with Jeep. I don't really see the point. It might produce better structure, or it might not, since gamebred doesn't necessarily mean good structure. (The pictured dog, for example, doesn't necessarily look like he's got top notch structure, but I can't tell from the angle.) And it's going to add drive and intensity that a lot of bully folks don't want.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

You know... About 2 years ago someone said about the same thing.. WELL lets look at the facts.. 

WORKING APBT blood makes every bulldog strain better .. and truth be told it was added to every breed just about over the millinea sled dogs, gun dogs, hounds, mastiffs.. pick one.. tosa, dogo, the list is endless the fighting bulldog and/or bull and terrier is todays APBT. Genetically its the solid factor with no varience, while EVERY other bulldog breed stems from that genetic factor, even boston terriers  NOW.. The ability to single traits for genetic structure takes a good mind and more than just the love and enthusiasm for the breed. 

NOW the Classic bully is kind of what you speak.. to me.. thats a good bully.. and where I draw the line. 

If it can be done it has been done


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

diet and good management makes or lack of breaks most dogs..

http://www.gopitbull.com/working-dogs/38902-project-blue.html









day1









ending result

 diet and good management (rest and excercise)


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

No point... It is what happens when you have 4 or 6 classes, no clear vision, no clear answer as to the foundation as I've still yet to see these game dogs mentioned for foundation stock.. just ast to ast at best ...

No clear vision from registries, most of those titled abkc dogs have horrible structure and couldn't get out of their own way...

Why do they even have so many classes? Choices? This ain't buying a damn car, what the hell is the point other than marketing because that is the only.thing I see as a reason for it ...

Be like someone having a short legged lab and some registry let's say ukc deciding to also have a pocket lab ... Well, that wouldn't surprise me either actually..

Anyway.. point is until there's clarity you get the shit storm.. mach0 is a foundation to shoot for in my opinion


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Now don't get me wrong, I'm a game bred fancier and bully's aren't my thing at all. But I truly feel sorry for some of the bully style dogs I see. 
Being a breeder I can't help but to notice the state of things with this breed. It's in my nature to make educated guesses on how I would improve things if it were up to me.
People will breed to what there minds eye see's as perfection and many like what the bully's are. 
That's cool with me I guess.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> No point... It is what happens when you have 4 or 6 classes, no clear vision, no clear answer as to the foundation as I've still yet to see these game dogs mentioned for foundation stock.. just ast to ast at best ...
> 
> No clear vision from registries, most of those titled abkc dogs have horrible structure and couldn't get out of their own way...
> 
> ...


all great points .. really summed it up in the punchline


----------

